# Gahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That just burns me up. I had to drag myself away from that webpage so I wouldn't post back some very nasty, yet well-reasoned, argument


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> That just burns me up. I had to drag myself away from that webpage so I wouldn't post back some very nasty, yet well-reasoned, argument


I agree. :shock:


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> I agree. :shock:


I third that.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

isnt she nuts?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Completely.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

god that lady is completely stupid sheesh that made my blood boil


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

but guys, dont you know all the pretty ponies should run free across the land and have lots of pretty babies and never be touched by a human ever because thats NATURAL and thats how they want to live?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with that stupid women.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> but guys, dont you know all the pretty ponies should run free across the land and have lots of pretty babies and never be touched by a human ever because thats NATURAL and thats how they want to live?



LOL right :roll::lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Reminds me of another person who someone posted on here. She doesn't ride her horses, she owns a lot and keeps them all stalled at night, in pasture doing nothing during the day....believed riding was horrible.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Reminds me of another person who someone posted on here. She doesn't ride her horses, she owns a lot and keeps them all stalled at night, in pasture doing nothing during the day....believed riding was horrible.


That annoys me, you get a horse to ride it, not let it sit there and do nothing like it's somehow free cause it never gets ridden.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

wow what a crazy LOL


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Apparently everyone else thinks she's a little "off" too 
*Annie Gillian's Photos - Equestrian "Sport" -- Is this you?*

*Photo 21 of 59 Back to Album · Annie's Photos · Annie's Profile*


Previous
Next

Click on people's faces in the photo to tag them. 
Annie will be asked to approve all tags before others can see them.





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...240.36585.689810240&pid=1894660&id=689810240#Yeah, I love how they use tie-downs, so the horse cant throw up his head for balance.

Add a caption
Yeah, I love how they use tie-downs, so the horse cant throw up his head for balance. 







Added December 23, 2007 




 *Shaelynn Scovil* Some use them to keep a horse from whacking u in the nose, too. My friend's ex got a broken nose once from it May 7 at 4:14pm · 


 *Annie Gillian* Serves them right..this is awful...so brutal, so thoughtless. May 7 at 8:44pm · 


 *Beth O'neill* i use a tiedown for the horses safty and my own Saturday at 11:15pm · 


 *Annie Gillian* If it's unsafe for both horse and human, then perhaps the activity needs to be rethought.
Why endanger a creature we love? Yesterday at 3:40pm · 


 *Beth O'neill* how is it unsafe for the horse and rider?? My horses love running barrels so dont go bashing the people that do this when you dont do it yourself for even know about the sport! 23 hours ago · 


 *Jennifer Ryan* Okay, so I used to run barrels as well, and I have seen many wrecks over the years. Tie downs do not allow the horse to properly use their natural balance to keep from falling in certain situations. That alone endangers both horse and rid...er. I can go anywhere on the internet and find videos and photos of horses going down around turns, and right into barrels, over barrels, and riders going down under their horses. Horses ARE NOT MADE for these sports. They just aren't. People created these games, with no honest consideration for the horse's health. Falls damage horses beyond belief. Spinal injuries, tendons, necks, hips, etc. Sometimes the damage will not be immediately apparent, but if a horse has a backache, or a neck problem, that is similar to one you might have, they cannot tell you. It settles in, you comntinue training, the problem goes deeper, and you don't know it until one day your horse is lame and eventually is retired early because they can no longer run fast enough. This is not directed at you, but it is a sad and undeniable truth for so many horses.
I do not speak from inexperience Beth. I have many, many years experience to draw from. I have seen it, I have lived it, and I have learned and left it all behind for what I now see as right.See More
22 hours ago · 1 personLoading... · 


 *Beth O'neill* I agree the people that push their horses to the limit is not right and i dont. i dont make her do anythng she doesnt want to do. I can feel in the saddle when she is off balance just a little and i slow her down she tells me when i am asking to much and i respect her boundries. I dont go to practices and shows to win i do it to have fun with my horse. if we do a horrible run i dont care because we had fun if we didnt have a fast time i still thank her for the ride because we had fun. about an hour ago · 


 *Jennifer Ryan* But have you ever really thought about what horses are born to do?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Im glad all of you can control yourselves not to post nasty comments back, I'll probably be posting some lengthy, well-written posts back >.> pfft asking about if she ever thought about what her horse was really born for *rolls eyes* Yeah, they're bred for us as companions and things along those lines, it's not like they're snagged off an imaginary range and forced to do things, ha.

-Edit-
Took too long to post lol, my bad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I love that last comment...what were horses meant to do? Umm RUN!!! 

Tell her to go join PETA


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Apparently everyone else thinks she's a little "off" too
> *Annie Gillian's Photos - Equestrian "Sport" -- Is this you?*
> 
> *Photo 21 of 59 Back to Album · Annie's Photos · Annie's Profile*
> ...


 the top comment is mine :mrgreen: so yeah, just blew my identity LOL but not like I care:lol:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow I think it's pathetic that they are freaking out at the horse's facial expressions. Oh god he opened his mouth, he want's free >.>


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I love that last comment...what were horses meant to do? Umm RUN!!!
> 
> Tell her to go join PETA



Like she needs to go overkill on more stupidity....:shock:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's another one...am I the only one who sees NOTHING wrong with this photo? Not to mention the horse is wearing protective boots and the rider is releasing enough to not even come close to hitting the horse in the mouth...but STILL she comes up with some crap to say about it...unbelievable lol...





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150333534730241&set=a.18882245240.36585.689810240#All the horses weight plus the riders, is on one leg in this photo. Imagine doing that every day for 15 or 20 years. Talk about sore.

Add a caption
All the horses weight plus the riders, is on one leg in this photo. Imagine doing that every day for 15 or 20 years. Talk about sore. 







Added December 23, 2007 




 *Alla Podkopaeva* You forgot to mention the slack in the reins. Obviously, this rider has very light contact, which is why the only thing that's stopping the horses mouth from being wrenched open in the fact that its strapped together by the lovely flash noseband. December 23, 2007 at 9:11pm · Report


 *Annie Gillian* Plus, the fact that bit guards are thought to be necessary to prevent sores and such???? How 'bout not yanking your horse about by his mouth? January 6, 2008 at 11:33pm · Report


 *Jennifer Ryan* Another "use" for bit guards is to keep the snaffle from pulling through the horse's mouth. November 7 at 11:39pm ·


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hahaha! Just laugh. Life is to short to take people like this seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

They're just extremists.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, and her horses are probably bored to death LOL


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Yeah I feel for em, sitting there eatin grass with nothing to do what so ever. If she doesn't want to ride them, I sure as heck will take em


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yep, and her horses are probably bored to death LOL


yeeeeup! My horse would die of a broken heart if I didn't take him trail riding!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess there are extremists on either end of the spectrum...I much prefer the people in the middle range somewhere. I won't say much more. I did agree with her thoughts on SOME of the photos(such as when she showed the rollkur)...but a lot of her comments are overcritical, and very extreme. I'm thinking she may have had the right idea at some point along the way...then she kept going, and going, now she's gone batty.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> ^^Yeah I feel for em, sitting there eatin grass with nothing to do what so ever. If she doesn't want to ride them, I sure as heck will take em


They would need lots of discipline, something they never get. She has a video on youtube with her pony trying to bite her and she giggles and says no but yet does nothing to prevent it. She believes in 50/50 relationships when in reality, she is on the very bottom of the totem pole....


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Wait, What!!!! In one of those pics she has the horses SHOE outlined in red?!? Now shoes are cruel and unusual? WTF!?! This lady is clearly on something. Edited to add: Is she going around stealing these pics from other facebook members or something? Alot of them look like someones personal pics? How nuts do you have to be that you would spend so much time looking for what you classify as cruel in the horse world?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Amlalriiee said:


> I did agree with her thoughts on SOME of the photos(such as when she showed the rollkur)...but a lot of her comments are overcritical, and very extreme. I'm thinking she may have had the right idea at some point along the way...then she kept going, and going, now she's gone batty.



Ditto... I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aren't the shoes there to help?!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thia said:


> Wait, What!!!! In one of those pics she has the horses SHOE outlined in red?!? Now shoes are cruel and unusual? WTF!?! This lady is clearly on something.


yeah I forgot to mention the shoe thing. There is just so much she is against that it is EASY to leave things out :roll:


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Katesrider: yes, they are. Not all horses need them...so for my mare I prefer not to use them. For a horse whose feet are sensitive or chip easily, the shoes are there to help.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> Katesrider: yes, they are. Not all horses need them...so for my mare I prefer not to use them. For a horse whose feet are sensitive or chip easily, the shoes are there to help.


Okay thanks, just makin sure.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

OH, and would just like to add: I know a lot of horses who get upset and downright sulk if you don't take them out for a ride!!! (even horses with cruel shoes on their feet and horrible bits in their mouths) I hope that the girl comes to some realization soon before she gets hurt. It's dangerous to let 1,000 pound animals boss you around. I do believe in respecting them, but they need to respect you as well. MUTUAL RESPECT.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> OH, and would just like to add: I know a lot of horses who get upset and downright sulk if you don't take them out for a ride!!! (even horses with cruel shoes on their feet and horrible bits in their mouths) I hope that the girl comes to some realization soon before she gets hurt. It's dangerous to let 1,000 pound animals boss you around. I do believe in respecting them, but they need to respect you as well. MUTUAL RESPECT.


Exactly!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would just like to say, I think it is rediculous what she has posted. There are several pictures in which she posts as "this is clearly a horse who is pain cause of the bit" but you can tell that the horse is whinnying and what about horses that chew their bits? Of course this is in my opinion.


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW!!! thats all i can really say.... she is kinda crazy and mostly wrong about her opinions on what is hurting the horse... I also find it childish she would do something like that and use pictures of people she knows... they talk alot about educating people in their comments but to me it seems like they need to be educated themselves ( just my opinion on the matter)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love how everyone is talking about the event in the first pic you showed as being "poles"...that's not poles OR pole weaving...that's KEYHOLE, or Keyrace, whatever you are used to calling it...Lol!


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> OH, and would just like to add: I know a lot of horses who get upset and downright sulk if you don't take them out for a ride!!!
> 
> 
> I agree with Amlalriiee too. I had a thoroughbred who would just go crazy if I didn't ride him regularly, and you can't say it was from being in a stall, he had a nice big pasture with a run in shed and some buddies!
> ...


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

did she seriously say boots harm the horses legs?!? there called protection boots for a reason!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thia said:


> Amlalriiee said:
> 
> 
> > OH, and would just like to add: I know a lot of horses who get upset and downright sulk if you don't take them out for a ride!!!
> ...


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I reported her since shes using photos that arn't her's (its a facebook regulation break)

Shes obviously in the same cult as Alexander Nevzorov over in russia (look at the horse is always right link in the pages)...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Some people are just proud of their own ignorance. She obviously has too much time on her hands - probably because she doesn't take the time to train her horses...


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

westerncowgurl said:


> did she seriously say boots harm the horses legs?!? there called protection boots for a reason!


Yeah, in a couple of pics she had the horses were either wearing polos or SMBs. She says they cut off the circulation and damage the tendons.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I go away for 30 minutes and come back to a 50-post thread!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

gahhh that makes me sick, what she doesn't know is how much people care for there horses, we do respect and care for them.
We also have disagreements but do we stop and say horse wins fine so next time they will get worse no we make them do it the first time, it may look harmful but who wakes up at 6 everymorning to feed our beloved horses, who grooms for hours, who spends all that money on vet bill when needed.
That girl needs a real hard lesson in life I think


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think she gets that if no one rode, no one would want horses. There would be a TON of horses needing homes, and a ton more being sent to the glue factory every day. Would she rather they were ridden, or dead?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Agreed, riding horses is the reason most all people get horses.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont think she understands how much horses rely on us as well


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Fluffy Pony said:


> I reported her since shes using photos that arn't her's (its a facebook regulation break)
> 
> Shes obviously in the same cult as Alexander Nevzorov over in russia (look at the horse is always right link in the pages)...


I did too...


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I reported her as well since she was stealing photos and being derogatory. Both clear violations of FB policy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I reported her too. This way she'll be sure to be attacked


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I just had to make a comment about the saddlebreds with the tail thing. First, the horse in the picture doesn't look particularly annoyed by everything he has on, I'm sure to him its just par for the course, he's clearly interested in something else across the way, and if he were seriously that annoyed or uncomfortable, he'd be throwing a fit, not standing there with his ears perked up, and honestly I'd rather see that then the breaking of the tails, or the paralyzing them (some temporary shot they give is what I've heard) so that they don't move at all. The only thing that I saw that I wasn't particularly fond of, is the rollkur. The rest needs to be taken in context. Obviously some of the "snapshots in time" weren't taken at the most opportune moment, so it looks bad when honestly it really isn't, and the one of the horse with blood from spurs, well that is a rare thing to see. That is actually the first time I've ever seen a horse with spur marks. I've used spurs, and you have to have long enough spurs, and jab the horse with them EXTREMELY hard to break skin. She's definitely one who needs to find some other hobby. Maybe button collecting lol.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> . Obviously some of the "snapshots in time" weren't taken at the most opportune moment, so it looks bad when honestly it really isn't,


^^ Everyone has a pic or two, or even a video like this. You can be the most well balanced, softest rider in the world and still have a riding moment look bad. Like in the pic of the guy who got thrown while jumping, who hasn't had a moment like that? Does that mean this, and other "cruel" treatment happen every time someone rides? No. This lady needs to have a visit from the nice men in the white coats. :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love'd her comment on the barrel picture:

"@Jenn, I think that horses were born to move, eat, breed/reproduce, and to simply BE."

Well, if horses were meant to be, they would be in my belly right now as we have hunted d*mned near everything that moves freely to endangerment, except deer and squirrels. 

That is one messed up chick.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I reported her too. This way she'll be sure to be attacked


How do you report her? Ill give her a triple whammy


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Go to her page and click "report/block this person" and select "innapropiate profile content"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, you just can't cure stupid. What amazes me is that these people scream about how bits and spurs and saddles and whips are so horrible, but instead of speaking out against the sh*tty riding that is actually causing the injuries it's "No, all those things are evil and can _never_ be used without hurting the horse." People like that just make me shake my head.

Is there a way to report the entire album instead of going through every individual picture and reporting them one at a time?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Unfortunately, you just can't cure stupid. What amazes me is that these people scream about how bits and spurs and saddles and whips are so horrible, but instead of speaking out against the sh*tty riding that is actually causing the injuries it's "No, all those things are evil and can _never_ be used without hurting the horse." People like that just make me shake my head.
> 
> Is there a way to report the entire album instead of going through every individual picture and reporting them one at a time?


Click on one of the links to the pictures, then click on "Annie's Profile" just above the picture. Below her profile picture is a button that says "Report/Block this person" When you click on it, a reason box will pop up and select the bubble that has inappropriate content or picture, I'm not sure which.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool, I got it. Though considering most of those pictures have been up for almost 2 years, I don't forsee FB doing anything about it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^It's worth a try


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you see picture 8?

Oh that horse is sooo unhappy because his ear is down...did anybody else notice that the guy was holding that horses ear down?

To me, that horse just looks tired, not agressive or in any pain. 

Like you all know , that lady needs a prescription of stupid and crazy pills twice daily.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Did you see picture 8?
> 
> Oh that horse is sooo unhappy because his ear is down...did anybody else notice that the guy was holding that horses ear down?
> 
> ...


I mentioned something like that earlier too, they were freaking out cause his face looked funny.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I mentioned something like that earlier too, they were freaking out cause his face looked funny.


Well, as a general statement, most of her pictures are of the "Right place, wrong time" variety. Like the one with the horse in the stall that looks utterly depressed because of its sunken in eyes...give me a break!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Agreed


----------



## Picklepaige (Nov 2, 2010)

Yuck, I can't stand animal rights extremists. I'm a BIG advocate for animal welfare, but that's different. Tools aren't cruel. How one USES the tools can be cruel, but tools on their own aren't cruel.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> I don't think she gets that if no one rode, no one would want horses. There would be a TON of horses needing homes, and a ton more being sent to the glue factory every day. Would she rather they were ridden, or dead?


I completely agree with this. If everyone suddenly converted to this way of thinking, does this gal have the resources to take in all the homeless horses...because there'd be way more than there are now. This girl speaks of how a horse would never choose to do these kinds of things. I bet if you gave horses a choice between going to a slaughter house or being worked a couple hours a day (with the rest of the 22 hours doing what he darn well pleases), then he would most certainly choose the option of giving up a couple hours to work. 
​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry....I have to post a comment on her profile.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it was karma....I was about to press "send" on my novel to her and accidentally pressed backspace, so the post was deleted and it went back to teh previous page. At least I got my anger out


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

sandy2u1 said:


> I completely agree with this. If everyone suddenly converted to this way of thinking, does this gal have the resources to take in all the homeless horses...because there'd be way more than there are now. This girl speaks of how a horse would never choose to do these kinds of things. I bet if you gave horses a choice between going to a slaughter house or being worked a couple hours a day (with the rest of the 22 hours doing what he darn well pleases), then he would most certainly choose the option of giving up a couple hours to work.
> ​


Well said


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I think it was karma....I was about to press "send" on my novel to her and accidentally pressed backspace, so the post was deleted and it went back to teh previous page. At least I got my anger out


thatz funneh!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahhh retyped it. Couldn't resist.

I'm speechless and furious after seeing how you bash equestrians. Half the pictures you posted (like pic 8) are not a show of anything! What's wrong with that picture? The horse's ear is being HELD down so the bridle could be put on, the horse was not pinning his ear. He's tired, not in pain. I don't think you gets that if no one rode, no one would want horses. There would be a TON of horses needing homes, and a ton more being sent to the glue factory every day. Would you rather they were ridden, or dead? Horses love being ridden when they're being ridden in a comfortable setting, which is 99.9% of the time. My horses race in from the field when I come to the gate with their tack, hoping to be the one chosen to ride today. They love it! And I use bits! They're not cruel, they're methods of communication in the right hands. You're all for the bosals-hackamores-bitless movement, right? Well I got news for ya hun, a bosal can be 10x as harsh as a bit in the harshest of hands. I get it, you think all the pretty ponies should run free across the land to the end of the rainbow and have lots of pretty babies and never be touched by a human ever because thats NATURAL and thats how they want to live? Face reality. Horses, if they weren't used for riding, would be MEAT. Yes, I said MEAT. We would think of horse hunting like deer hunting or fishing if they didn't supply us with a method of travel and entertainment. My horses love to work, and that's all there is to it. And, news flash, spurs are a method of communication as well. They communicate things like lead changes and different cues with just a bump, and they're no more than an extention of the leg. I could go out and find crap like you've posted in ANY animal sport. Dog agility, cat breeding, bird training, freaking parakeet talking, and find the abusers of that sport that give it a bad name. You want to talk about unnatural dressage....hun, the top riders who do it RIGHT are the ones who can perform a dressage test bridleless with the same results and the same natural collection and headset. You are absolutely ridiculous and have nothing to do other than sit around and badmouth people. It makes me absolutely sick that you would blame an entire population of people for the mistakes and abuses of a selective few. And what's up with your circling of a horse shoe? Most horses NEED shoes to be comfortable. My one horse has very thin soles and would not be sound for any length of time if I set him free without shoes. Don't you EVEN say people who actually ride their horses and use bits don't give a **** about their horses. They give us their bodies for riding, we give him shelter, protection, entertainment, food, survival....we give them life. Your comments burn me up. It's ridiculous that you critisize people like that! Go fricking join PETA if you're this far gone. You have nothing better to do than sit and critisize people for things they didn't do. The pictures you posted (at least the ones that were validly "wrong") probably make up 2% of the population, and certainly not the population you're targeting with your reckless acts of stupidity. And your profile pic is just plain rediculous, take it down if you have any self-respect. I'm through here, don't even know why I'm wasting my time with you.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> ahhh retyped it. Couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm speechless and furious after seeing how you bash equestrians. Half the pictures you posted (like pic 8) are not a show of anything! What's wrong with that picture? The horse's ear is being held down so the bridle could be put on, the horse was not pinning his ear. He's tired, not in pain. I don't think you gets that if no one rode, no one would want horses. There would be a ton of horses needing homes, and a ton more being sent to the glue factory every day. Would you rather they were ridden, or dead? Horses love being ridden when they're being ridden in a comfortable setting, which is 99.9% of the time. My horses race in from the field when i come to the gate with their tack, hoping to be the one chosen to ride today. They love it! And i use bits! They're not cruel, they're methods of communication in the right hands. You're all for the bosals-hackamores-bitless movement, right? Well i got news for ya hun, a bosal can be 10x as harsh as a bit in the harshest of hands. I get it, you think all the pretty ponies should run free across the land to the end of the rainbow and have lots of pretty babies and never be touched by a human ever because thats natural and thats how they want to live? Face reality. Horses, if they weren't used for riding, would be meat. Yes, i said meat. We would think of horse hunting like deer hunting or fishing if they didn't supply us with a method of travel and entertainment. My horses love to work, and that's all there is to it. And, news flash, spurs are a method of communication as well. They communicate things like lead changes and different cues with just a bump, and they're no more than an extention of the leg. I could go out and find crap like you've posted in any animal sport. Dog agility, cat breeding, bird training, freaking parakeet talking, and find the abusers of that sport that give it a bad name. You want to talk about unnatural dressage....hun, the top riders who do it right are the ones who can perform a dressage test bridleless with the same results and the same natural collection and headset. You are absolutely ridiculous and have nothing to do other than sit around and badmouth people. It makes me absolutely sick that you would blame an entire population of people for the mistakes and abuses of a selective few. And what's up with your circling of a horse shoe? Most horses need shoes to be comfortable. My one horse has very thin soles and would not be sound for any length of time if i set him free without shoes. Don't you even say people who actually ride their horses and use bits don't give a **** about their horses. They give us their bodies for riding, we give him shelter, protection, entertainment, food, survival....we give them life. Your comments burn me up. It's ridiculous that you critisize people like that! Go fricking join peta if you're this far gone. You have nothing better to do than sit and critisize people for things they didn't do. The pictures you posted (at least the ones that were validly "wrong") probably make up 2% of the population, and certainly not the population you're targeting with your reckless acts of stupidity. And your profile pic is just plain rediculous, take it down if you have any self-respect. I'm through here, don't even know why i'm wasting my time with you.



this........is.......awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Where's the clap smiley when you need it?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to agree that some people are extremists.... and this girl appears to fit that description.

I do not agree with the sentiment so many are posting here that it is cruel (and stupid and several other terms people are using) to own horses and not ride them because having them and not riding them is cruel.

As long as a horse gets what it needs there is nothing wrong with owning a horse in the manner that you enjoy. To some people that does not include riding.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Woot! Go Equiniphile!! :clap: I wonder what form of craziness she's going to spew in reply? lol


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish I could see the pictures...:?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have not befriended this twit, nor choose to. Nothing is going to change, regardless of her thoughts and opinions. People are still going to continue to ride, compete and do what they do in the future, as they are now.

I say let her do as she pleases with her horses, and we do as we please with ours.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, MIE.

Do not engage the krayzee. All it will do will wind her up even more.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

People like that take delight in getting a rise out of people. She's basically fishing for people to fight with her. I highly doubt she'll change her views. She'll just keep saying things like that until she gets bored and she stops getting the response she wants. Best course of action is just to "defriend"/block. 

Anyways, she's the one missing out on some of the enjoyments we get from horses.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I blocked her... Im sorry, I actually began to giggle at some of the rubbish she was spouting lol.

My friend puts wraps on her one of her horses legs at night, because he lies funny and rubs them, hurting himself, she puts them on the HELP and PROTECT him!!!

So should she stop that, and let him hurt his legs, just because its not "natural"? I dont think so...


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thia said:


> Woot! Go Equiniphile!! :clap: I wonder what form of craziness she's going to spew in reply? lol


My thoughts exactly.............:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Someone should just post a link to this thread on her page


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ KIDDING by the way...we really don't need her on here annoying us too!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Can someone put the pictures on here...I really want to see them. (I don't have Facebook)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> I say let her do as she pleases with her horses, and we do as we please with ours.


Well said, MIE!

In my understanding she doesn't pretend to be a trainer. While I agree with many people who posted here, this thread is mostly nothing but bashing her on 9 pages already. I think it was quite enough to express the opinions. 

With that being said I'm closing the thread.


----------

